# swift sundance 620fb solar panel



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi 
i am looking at putting a solar panel on the roof of my sundance and was wandering how members with a sundance 620fb have done there,s .

what size you have put on the roof 

i am looking at at least 120w but it seems that i may have to put 2 smaller ones to use the available space

any suggestions

barry


----------

